# Dual monitors not aligned



## jwhitens (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 660 with dual monitors. One monitor is connected to the HDMI connection and the other monitor is connected to the analog connection. Both monitors are Dell S2340M and both are set to resolution 1920 x 1080. The problem I'm having is when I set the desktop background to span and use panoramic pictures for wallpaper, the two monitors are out of alignment. I don't get a true panoramic view, it looks as if there are two different pictures. My graphic card is an Intel HD Graphics. Any help with this problem is highly appreciated. :sad:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is the analog connection a DVI or a VGA connector? You will not get HD resolution with a VGA connection and you will not get Panoramic view of pictures. Though your extended desktop should look fine on both montiors. You can only get this if both computers use HDMI or at least one has to have DVI connection.


----------

